# Drugi u akciji > Civilno društvo i druge udruge u akciji >  Ako možete pomoći ... akcija Pomozimo Filipu!

## AnneM

Stavljam ovaj link kako bi i vi mogli pomoći dječaku, mome sugrađanu, u borbi sa teškom bolešću! 

Iz medija http://www.pomozimo-filipu.com./mediji/novine.html 


Link za web stranicu http://www.pomozimo-filipu.com./ 



> Jedanaestogodišnji Filip Dobrić je rođen 8. siječnja 1996. u KBC Osijek. Odmah nakon rođenja, kod njega su primjećene frakture dugih kostiju - podlaktica, potkoljenica, ključnih kostiju i rebara. Lomovi su bili vanjski i nastali su još u maternici (tijekom trudnoće koja se vodila kao normalna) i za posljedicu su imali krivo zarastanje, deformiranje i skraćenje svih dugih kostiju u tijelu prije samog rođenja. Nakon mučnih pretraga kojima je bio podvrgnut od prvog dana života, Filipu je dijagnosticirana bolest krhkih kostiju - Osteogenesis Imperfecta. 
> 
> Filipovim roditeljima je rečeno da im dijete vjerojatno neće dočekati prvi rođendan, da nikada neće moći sjediti, hodati niti rasti poput druge djece. No, zahvaljujući njihovoj upornosti, neizmjernoj ljubavi i požrtvovnosti, sada već desetogodišnji Filip se uspio othrvati teškoj bolesti. Iako ima brojne deformacije ekstremiteta i prsnog koša, skraćenje svih tetiva i probleme sa zubima, ovaj hrabri dječak nakon složenih operativnih zahvata može sjediti i kratkotrajno hodati uz pomoć. No i dalje svaki pad, pogrešan korak ili lakši udarac za Filipa znače nove višestruke prijelome, bolove i duge mjesece oporavka. Ono što bi mu uveliko olakšalo svakodnevni život su ortopedska pomagala posebne izrade i namjene, čija je cijena i količina tek malim dijelom pokrivena zdravstvenim osiguranjem. 
> 
> Unatoč svemu, u svibnju prošle godine je osječki Centar za socijalni rad izdao rješenje o ukidanju invalidnine Filipu, jer je ovaj teško bolestan dječak po procjeni njihovih stručnjaka - "dobre osteomuskularne građe" i "sposoban za samostalni život i rad". Očajni roditelji su uložili žalbu na ovo skandalozno rješenje, koju je ministar zdravstva osobno u veljači 2006. odbio kao "neosnovanu". Time je tročlana obitelj Dobrić koja živi od 1953 kn mirovine i invalidnine Filipovog oca dovedena na rub egzistencije. Zbog toga su prisiljeni zamoliti sve ljude dobrog srca da im pomognu u njihovim nastojanjima da Filipovu svakodnevicu opterećenu teškom bolesti učine barem malo lakšom i dostojnijom dječjeg osmijeha. 
> 
> Mnogi su se odazvali njihovom apelu. Pomozite i Vi!



Link za " Kako možete pomoći   :Heart:  " http://www.pomozimo-filipu.com./pomoc.html 

Vjerujem da će se naći dobrih duša koji mogu pomoći   :Heart: 

_Mukica editirala naslov_

----------


## AnneM

:Heart:   :Love:

----------


## niccoleta

HEJ
ja ne mogu otvoriti stranicu preko linka
jadničak mali....
jel to neka trenutna nemogućnost otvaranja stranice ili.....

----------


## AnneM

Nemam pojma niccoleta meni bez problema otvori sva tri linka  :? 
Probat ću ih ponovo postaviti , možda sam nešto zbrljala   :Rolling Eyes:  

Web stranica http://www.pomozimo-filipu.com./ 

 Kako možete pomoći http://www.pomozimo-filipu.com./pomoc.html

----------


## clio180

:Love:   :Heart:

----------


## babyblue

U napisanom linku je jedna tocka viska. Evo, ovaj ziher radi:
http://www.pomozimo-filipu.com/

----------


## niccoleta

evo ja uplatila....malo je, ali kad mogu davati za svakakve gluposti mogu dati i malo za tako nešto, jer danas je zbilja teško živjeti i normalno, a kamoli tako, s bolesnim djetetom,

----------


## AnneM

> U napisanom linku je jedna tocka viska. Evo, ovaj ziher radi:
> http://www.pomozimo-filipu.com/


E jesam smotana , dva puta stavim link i oba puta  pogrešan   :Rolling Eyes: 

Hvala babyblue  :Heart:

----------


## AnneM

> evo ja uplatila....malo je, ali kad mogu davati za svakakve gluposti mogu dati i malo za tako nešto, jer danas je zbilja teško živjeti i normalno, a kamoli tako, s bolesnim djetetom,


  :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## niccoleta

a i ja sam smotana, jer sam mogla vjerojatno ući preko tvog potpisa, ali dobro, sve je dobro što se dobro svrši, jel

AJMO RODE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
malo vibri za ovog dječačića
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Love:

----------


## AnneM

> a i ja sam smotana, jer sam mogla vjerojatno ući preko tvog potpisa, ali dobro, sve je dobro što se dobro svrši, jel
> 
> AJMO RODE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> malo vibri za ovog dječačića
>  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


Ma da glavno da je link sada valja , zahvaljujući oštrom oku babyblue   :Kiss:  

Evo i od mene malo vibrica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za Filipa   :Heart:

----------


## momze

ja sam jucer uplatila na Filipovog oca.   :Smile:

----------


## AnneM

> ja sam jucer uplatila na Filipovog oca.


*Momze*  :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## AnneM

> 26.06.2007. Pomoć za Filipa Dobrića 200,00 KN 
> 26.06.2007. Prilog za pomoć Filipu 300,00 KN 
> 26.06.2007. UPLATA NA TRG 140,00 KN 
> 26.06.2007. Pomoć za Filipa Dobrića 100,00 KN 
> 27.06.2007. Prilog za invalidska pomagala 100,00 KN 
> 27.06.2007. Prilog za invalidska pomagala 100,00 KN


Kopirala sam sa bloga Filipove mame uplate koje su pristigle od dana kad sam pokrenula ovaj topic , pa možete pogledati  :Smile:  
Možda je neka od ovih uplata vaša , vjerovatno je možete prepoznati po iznosu , datumu i opisu plačanja  

Evo ovdje je link za blog http://korakodsna.blog.hr/ pa možete i sami pogledati od 25.06 koliko ste uplatili do sada za malenog  :Saint:  

Rodice   :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## momze

super, nadam se da ce biti jos uplata.   :Smile:

----------


## AnneM

I ja se nadam da će se još forumašica   :Heart:  uključiti u ovu akciju , i bar malo na taj način pomoći malom Filipu i njegovim hrabrim roditeljima :D 

http://www.pomozimo-filipu.com/

----------


## AnneM

> 26.06.2007. Pomoć za Filipa Dobrića 200,00 KN 
> 26.06.2007. Prilog za pomoć Filipu 300,00 KN 
> 26.06.2007. UPLATA NA TRG 140,00 KN 
> 26.06.2007. Pomoć za Filipa Dobrića 100,00 KN
> 27.06.2007. Prilog za invalidska pomagala 100,00 KN 
> 27.06.2007. Prilog za invalidska pomagala 100,00 KN 
> 28.06.2007. Uplata gotovine 100,00 KN


 Kako možete pomoći  

 Blog i vaše uplate za Filipa 


 :Heart:

----------


## AnneM

> 26.06.2007.   Pomoć za Filipa Dobrića        200,00 KN  
>  26.06.2007.   Prilog za pomoć Filipu        300,00 KN    
>  26.06.2007.   UPLATA NA TRG        140,00 KN   
>  26.06.2007.   Pomoć za Filipa Dobrića      100,00 KN
>  27.06.2007.   Prilog za invalidska pomagala        100,00 KN    
>  27.06.2007.   Prilog za invalidska pomagala        100,00 KN  
>  28.06.2007.   Uplata gotovine 100,00 KN
>  02.07.2007    Za malog Filipa 100,00 KN
>  02.07.2007    Od jedne Rode  150,00 KN


Copy paste sa Filipova bloga http://korakodsna.blog.hr/

Drage Rodice   :Klap:   :Heart:

----------


## ornela_m

Bas ovih dana razmisljam o njemu. Znam za Filipa vec dugo, pratila sam mamin blog dok jos nisu presli na ove nove stranice. Slatki djecacic prelijepog osmijeha, jako teska zivotna prica i jedna mama lavica.

Filip jako voli Winnija Pooha. I jako voli primati razglednice. Zato, ako ne mozete materijalno pomoci, posaljite mu makar neku lijepu ragzlednicu, sigurno ce ga obradovati.

----------


## AnneM

> Bas ovih dana razmisljam o njemu. Znam za Filipa vec dugo, pratila sam mamin blog dok jos nisu presli na ove nove stranice. Slatki djecacic prelijepog osmijeha, jako teska zivotna prica i jedna mama lavica.
> 
> Filip jako voli Winnija Pooha. I jako voli primati razglednice. Zato, ako ne mozete materijalno pomoci, posaljite mu makar neku lijepu ragzlednicu, sigurno ce ga obradovati.


*ornela_m*  :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## AnneM

> 26.06.2007. Pomoć za Filipa Dobrića 200,00 KN 
> 26.06.2007. Prilog za pomoć Filipu 300,00 KN 
> 26.06.2007. UPLATA NA TRG 140,00 KN 
> 26.06.2007. Pomoć za Filipa Dobrića 100,00 KN
> 27.06.2007. Prilog za invalidska pomagala 100,00 KN 
> 27.06.2007. Prilog za invalidska pomagala 100,00 KN 
> 28.06.2007. Uplata gotovine 100,00 KN
> 01.07.2007 Donacija za Filipa ( u pismu ) 200,00KN 
> 02.07.2007 Za malog Filipa 100,00 KN
> ...


Kopirala sam s Filipova bloga , nove uplate  za Filipa   :Heart:  .
Maleni je dobio u paket od nekog , pa ako je to netko od vas , više možete pročitati na njegovom blogu http://korakodsna.blog.hr/
Kao što je *ornela_m* već napisala , Filip voli  primati pisma i razglednice , pa ako mu ne možete materijalno pomoći , jedna razglednica ili pismo će ga jako obradovati   :Love:  

Drage Rodice    :Klap:   :Heart:

----------


## niccoleta

a mišić mali, nadam se da će se prikupiti sredstva

----------


## s_a_n_d_r_a

:Love:

----------


## AnneM

niccoleta nadam se da će se sredstva prikupiti i da će to bar malo pomoći Filipu   :Heart:  

s_a_n_d_r_a   :Love:

----------


## niccoleta

malo po malo i nakupit će se koja kuna!!!!  :D

----------


## AnneM

Upravo tako niccoleta :D 




> 26.06.2007. Pomoć za Filipa Dobrića 200,00 KN 
> 26.06.2007. Prilog za pomoć Filipu 300,00 KN 
> 26.06.2007. UPLATA NA TRG 140,00 KN 
> 26.06.2007. Pomoć za Filipa Dobrića 100,00 KN
> 27.06.2007. Prilog za invalidska pomagala 100,00 KN 
> 27.06.2007. Prilog za invalidska pomagala 100,00 KN 
> 28.06.2007. Uplata gotovine 100,00 KN
> 01.07.2007 Donacija za Filipa ( u pismu ) 200,00KN 
> 02.07.2007 Za malog Filipa 100,00 KN
> ...


Evo to su uplate od 26.07 od kad je pokrenut topic do danas 07.07.2007.
Već sam gore u postovima postavila link http://korakodsna.blog.hr/
na kojem možete vidjeti da li su vaše uplate stigle ili bilo koji drugi oblik pomoći , ali evo još jednom .

Svim Rodama/forumašicama  koje su se uključile i koje će se još uključiti u ovu mali humanitarnu akciju za Filipa   :Heart:

----------


## BHany

Zašto uplata ne prolazi? Javlja mi da poziv na broj nije dobar! Upisala sam broj tekućeg računa, a u kućicu za model 00, kako je i rečeno (probala sam i sa 05 i 02)...i nikako ne prolazi?

----------


## AnneM

*BHany*  :Heart:   sve ovisi o banci preko koje uplačuješ . 

Probaj upisati pod broj računa 2340009- 3203002956 , a u poziv na broj 00 i u model 00 , mislim da bi  trebalo proći .


http://www.pomozimo-filipu.com/pomoc.html




> Primatelj (Filipov otac): Ljubomir Dobrić, Sjenjak 89, 31 000 Osijek
> 
> kunski račun: 
> 
> PRIVREDNA BANKA ZAGREB d.d.  
> ŽIRO RAČUN BANKE 2340009 - 1000000072 
> BROJ TEKUĆEG RAČUNA  3203002956 
> opis plaćanja (naznaka)  Prilog za invalidska pomagala  
> Napomena: 
> ...

----------


## BHany

Ovako je OK.

----------


## AnneM

> 26.06.2007. Pomoć za Filipa Dobrića 200,00 KN 
> 26.06.2007. Prilog za pomoć Filipu 300,00 KN 
> 26.06.2007. UPLATA NA TRG 140,00 KN 
> 26.06.2007. Pomoć za Filipa Dobrića 100,00 KN
> 27.06.2007. Prilog za invalidska pomagala 100,00 KN 
> 27.06.2007. Prilog za invalidska pomagala 100,00 KN 
> 28.06.2007. Uplata gotovine 100,00 KN
> 01.07.2007 Donacija za Filipa ( u pismu ) 200,00KN 
> 02.07.2007 Za malog Filipa 100,00 KN
> ...


Donacije za malog Filipa  od 26.07 od pokretanja topica do danas 12.07.2007.

 :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## ina33

Uplata na tekući od Filipovog tate bi trebala sjest danas, jučer nisam stigla   :Heart:  ! Nek' je malom mišu sa srećom!

----------


## AnneM

*ina33*  :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## AnneM

> 26.06.2007.   Pomoć za Filipa Dobrića        200,00 KN  
>  26.06.2007.   Prilog za pomoć Filipu        300,00 KN    
>  26.06.2007.   UPLATA NA TRG        140,00 KN   
>  26.06.2007.   Pomoć za Filipa Dobrića      100,00 KN
>  27.06.2007.   Prilog za invalidska pomagala        100,00 KN    
>  27.06.2007.   Prilog za invalidska pomagala        100,00 KN  
>  28.06.2007.   Uplata gotovine 100,00 KN
>  01.07.2007    Donacija za Filipa ( u pismu ) 200,00KN 
>  02.07.2007    Za malog Filipa 100,00 KN
> ...


Preuzeto sa bloga Filipove mame http://korakodsna.blog.hr/


Donacije za malog Filipa od pokretanja topica do danas 18.07.2007

 :D   :Heart:

----------


## niccoleta

dobro se napreduje  :D

----------


## AnneM

> dobro se napreduje  :D


 :D   :Heart:

----------


## Donna33

> Bas ovih dana razmisljam o njemu. Znam za Filipa vec dugo, pratila sam mamin blog dok jos nisu presli na ove nove stranice. Slatki djecacic prelijepog osmijeha, jako teska zivotna prica i jedna mama lavica.
> 
> Filip jako voli Winnija Pooha. I jako voli primati razglednice. Zato, ako ne mozete materijalno pomoci, posaljite mu makar neku lijepu ragzlednicu, sigurno ce ga obradovati.


Idem uplatiti nešto  i poslati Filipu koju razglednicu .
A do Božića budem nešto iskemijala s mojoj firmom   :Heart:

----------


## imported_Anćica

Kao prvo htjela bi pozdraviti sve drage forumaše Rodina foruma i same Rode   :Heart:  
Prije par godina ,kad sam se registrirala na ovaj forum , tražila sam informacije o zašto ne mogu imati više djece , počela se družiti s forumašima , skupljala informacije , čitala druga iskustva , tugovala i veselila za svakim uspjehom i neuspjehom žena koje ne mogu imati djece . Nisam niti sanjala da će mi se preko noći  promjeniti život , i da će od nadanja u nastanak novog života i proširivanja moje male obitelji , nastati još veći i ozbiljniji problem .
Mog Filipa većina forumaša zna , jer je sve i počelo na ovome forumu ...
Djete s teškom tjelesnom bolesti je preko noći postalo " zdravo" i slijedi noćna mora naredne tri godine ...
Prvo ukidanje invalidnine nakon komisije u CZZS , pa ukidanje DD , pa pisanje zamolbi da se taj problem nekako ipak riješi da ne ode dalje ...
Međutim problem je otišao na Upravni sud i bitka traje već pune dvije godine ...
Pisanje i zamolbe svim mogućim institucijama , pa čak i do samog Predsjednika Mesića i tete Jadranke , nisu urodila ama baš ničim osim samo pustim obećanjima ...
U među vremenu Filip je imao i operaciju , mislim da se većina "starijih " forumaša sjeća cijelog slučaja , jer sam opisivala sve što moja obitelj prolazi , nešto preko foruma , nešto preko blogova koje sam u među vremenu počela pisati ...
Iskreno da nije bilo Vas dobri ljudi   :Heart:   i vaše pomoći  ne znam kako bi sve to preživjela !
Trebala mi je utjeha , trebala mi je pomoć u svim oblicima .... Vi ste mi to darovali  dragi ljudi !  :Heart:  
Hvala što ste bili sve ovo vrijeme uz našeg Filipa    :Heart:  
Po ovome topicu na koji sam slučajno naletjela , tražeći informacije o mami s dvoje djece , preko jednog drugog foruma vidim da niste zaboravili Filipa i moju obitelj .
Sad konačno znam ko je ta teta Ornela koja nam je svakog mjeseca slala poklone iz V. Britanije 
Iskreno nisam niti mislila da je to još jedna draga osoba sa ovog foruma , stalo sam se pitala pa koje ta teta Ornela koja mom Filipu stalno šalje poklone , kako zna za nas ...
Nikad mi nije puno htjala otkriti samo je slala poklone i razglednice Filipu svaki mjesec .
Hvala teta Ornela !
Hvala svima Vama koji ste još uvijek uz nas i koji mislite na moje djete !
Filip je danas veliki dječak , ide u 4 razred škole djece s posebnim potrebama , odličan je učenik .
Njegovo stanje je i danas isto kao i prije par godina samo što sad bitku vodimo i s preko mjerenom težinom i pred pubetetom .
Više nije malo djete , pa sve više pitanja postavlja u svezi svoje bolesti .
Zašto je on takav , a druga djeca nisu , zašto ne može plesati kao ostala djeca , zašto može samo stajati na prstima a ne i na cjelo stopalo , zašto ima " rupice" po nogama a druga djeca nemaju, zašto su njegove ruke i noge kraće nego u ostale djece  ... uglavnom pitanja ko u priči .
A sa svim onim ostalim perepetijama i dalje vodimo bitku ... Upravni sud već pune dvije godine u svezi poništenja rješenja o invalidnini .
Iskreno ne nadam se puno , jer sistem i same ustanove ne rade na ruku našoj djeci . Samo obećanja i na listi čekanja .
Mi se snalazimo kako znamo , život ide dalje ...

No nisam ovdje došla zbog toga i ne pišem ovaj post zbog toga već zato da Vas još jednom svima zahvalim na brizi , podršci i pomoći sve ove godine !

Hvala još jednom   :Heart:  

Anita

----------


## Slavica

Anita, zelim Vam svu srecu ovoga svijeta   :Heart:   :Love:   :Heart:  Velika pusa Filipu   :Kiss:

----------


## Paulita

:Love:   :Kiss:   :Heart:

----------


## imported_Anćica

Hvala drage moje   :Heart:   :Love:

----------

